# Installare vmware 6

## aleroot

Non riesco ad installarlo, quando do ./vmware-install.pl 

arrivo solo fino a questo punto : 

What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to 

rc6.d/)? 

e non so cosa mettere, perchè queste directory in Gentoo non ci sono...

----------

## djinnZ

/etc presumo

rc0.d/ to rc6.d/ dovrebbe riferirsi alle dir dove i link agli init script vengono creati per runlevel con link a init.d, su alcuni sistemi vanno tutte in /etc su altri in /etc/init o /etc/rc

nel dubbio assegnagli una directory nuova (/etc/vmwarerc) e vedi cosa ti crea poi ti sposti quello che ti serve.

In ogni caso sarebbe meglio partire da un ebuild e modificarlo per la nuova versione.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

l'ebuild c'è già! perchè non usi quello? a me funziona benissimo..

----------

## aleroot

Risolt creando le directory rc0.d - rc1.d , ecc

sotto /ect/init.d, poi ho spostato lo scrit che mi ha creato in /ect/runlevels/boot

----------

## Scen

 *aleroot wrote:*   

> Risolt creando le directory rc0.d - rc1.d , ecc
> 
> sotto /ect/init.d, poi ho spostato lo scrit che mi ha creato in /ect/runlevels/boot

 

Come ti è già stato detto, era meglio se utilizzavi l'ebuild disponibile in Portage. Installando manualmente il software rischi di creare disordine (e potenziali problemi) nel tuo sistema, oltre a non giovare della pulizia negli aggiornamenti/rimozioni dei pacchetti.

Ti consiglio quindi di rimuovere tutto quello che hai appena installato e installare il relativo ebuild (devi smascherarlo, prima)

```

$ emerge -pv =vmware-workstation-6*

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=vmware-workstation-6*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-emulation/vmware-workstation-6.0.0.45731 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

# Mike Auty <ikelos@gentoo.org> (24 Jun 2007)

# Masked for about a week, for testing

```

----------

## micio

io anche ci sto provando, ma nn me lo scarica, mi dice di scaricarlo a mano... ma poi??? 

Anche perché scaricandolo a mano prendo quello senza l'ebuild e mi chiede dove mettere i runlevel e in /etc/runlevels/ ovviamente sono diversi dalle altre distro.. e nn ci sta quello che si aspetta...

Qualche idea?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Perchè vi volete male ?

Emerge pensa già a tutto lui: basta fornirgli i pacchetti di cui ha bisogno!

Essendo VMware un sw a pagamento emerge non può scaricarlo autonomamente, basterà che voi mettiate  nella cartella /usr/portage/distfiles il pacchetto o i pacchetti che emerge vi chiede e rilanciare la procedura di installazione: tutto qua.

Io vi sconsiglio di usare gli installer forniti dai produttori: fanno solo danni.

La bellezza di gentoo è che a differenza di tutte le altre distro, si usa emerge sia per installare sw con sorgenti liberi, sia per installare sw in binario.

Vi consiglio caldamente la lettura di questo capitoletto della guida di gentoo: dopo, molte cose vi saranno + chiare http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3

----------

## micio

ok tutto perfetto, solo che dopo che lancio il comando  vmware  mi va a dare questo errore

```

localhost bin # ./vmware

/opt/vmware/workstation/lib/bin/vmware: symbol lookup error: /opt/vmware/workstation/lib/lib/libvmwareui.so.0/libvmwareui.so.0: undefined symbol: _ZThn12_N4view10FieldEntry17delete_text_vfuncEii

```

ammetto la mia ignoranza (tanto x cambiare   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ) e nn so che pesci prendere  :Sad: 

Micio

----------

## flocchini

lancia VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK=yes /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware Pero' bastava un attimino di google x trovarlo :p

----------

## micio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lancia VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK=yes /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware Pero' bastava un attimino di google x trovarlo :p

 

Ma veramente avevo cercato su google e avevo trovato quella soluzione ma era per l'errore che mi dava in precedenza, infatti l'errore postato poco più sopra usciva fuori dando appunto il comando che hai suggerito tu, comunque ad onor di cronaca è andato tutto ok dopo il riavvio del pc (non ho la benchè minima idea del motivo), ogni tanto un buon riavvio alla winzozz style fa sempre bene  :Razz: 

Ora ho il problema che vmware non riesce a riconoscere l'audio, ma sono in ufficio e non ho modo di postare l'errore, mi farò sentire a breve, ma se qualcuno ha già avuto problemi del genere ed ha una sorta di soluzione  è il benvenuto.

Micio

ps mi pare di non avere alsa installato ma caricato nel kernel ma dovrei controllare, il chipset è nvidia  :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

Io ho provato a usare la ebuild disponibile e subito dopo non parte, così ho pensato di fare la configurazione, la quale mi dà un errore....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> vmware-config.pl
> 
> The following VMware kernel modules have been found on your system that were
> ...

 

A parte che non ho capito il msg ma comunque ho guardato nel kernel e non ci sono quelle opzioni... ma che dovrei fare??   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *micio wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Lancia VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK=yes /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware Pero' bastava un attimino di google x trovarlo :p 
> 
> Ma veramente avevo cercato su google e avevo trovato quella soluzione ma era per l'errore che mi dava in precedenza, infatti l'errore postato poco più sopra usciva fuori dando appunto il comando che hai suggerito tu, comunque ad onor di cronaca è andato tutto ok dopo il riavvio del pc (non ho la benchè minima idea del motivo), ogni tanto un buon riavvio alla winzozz style fa sempre bene 
> ...

 

Non bastava un modprobe vmware invece che riavviare?

----------

## micio

No, googoleggiando ho trovato molte discussioni a riguardo di quell'errore, e davano tutti o una soluzione veramente complessa (ora non ricordo bene e comunque poi era su ubuntu quella discussione in particolare) oppure un semplice riavvio. Anche ora spesso mi capita l'errore (in questo momento cacchio no   :Razz:  ) ma comunque sia riavviando tutto torna come nuovo.

Micio!

ps Per l'audio non ho più risolto.. sapete aiutarmi? Ho un chipset NVIDIA e il driver viene caricato nel kernel.

----------

## lsegalla

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Io ho provato a usare la ebuild disponibile e subito dopo non parte, così ho pensato di fare la configurazione, la quale mi dà un errore....
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> vmware-config.pl
> ...

 

Rispondo pubblicamente per chi avesse il mio problema: basta cancellare i due files VMNET e VMMON che si trovano in /lib/modules/[kernelversion]/misc

----------

